# World City Rebus #35



## debodun (Aug 4, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)

*Hobart, Indiana?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2021)

Hobart is correct, but I was thinking Hobart, Tasmania.


----------

